# Blue Ram tank setup and tank mates



## nickhendrix007 (May 31, 2013)

I will be setting up a German Blue Ram or Bolivian Ram-centered tank in August after I move. The species will depend on what is available and what is in my price range. It is 20 gallon long, planted, South American style tank, 30 gallon filter, sand substrate, heavily planted, hiding places, etc, etc. I am an experienced fish keeper (2, 10 gal comm tanks, 1 10 gal shrimp tank, 1 20 gal dwarf puffer tank and various tanks in the past), but these will be my first cichlids. However, both shrimp and dwarf puffers require excellent water parameters so I am confident I'm up to the task of a Ram. Numerous sources have OK'ed GBR's/Bolivians in a 20 gallon long.

Opinions on this stocking list:

1 pair GBR or Bolivian
3 cory cats
5 hatchets
5 bleeding heart tetras
Possibly 2-3 snails

Opinions and recommendations? Should I up the schools to 6 fish each instead of 5?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I think if you want to raise young, the cory cats and/or snails may eat the eggs...
My pair have laid eggs three times within the past 1.5 months and none have survived past two days. I have three albino cories with my GBR but no snails though.


----------



## nickhendrix007 (May 31, 2013)

That's fine. I don't have room to raise the fry anyway


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

nickhendrix007 said:


> That's fine. I don't have room to raise the fry anyway


Then your plan sounds fine!


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

The corys might be happier if there were 5 of them.


----------



## nickhendrix007 (May 31, 2013)

Tomagorn said:


> The corys might be happier if there were 5 of them.


Will 20 gallons still be enough if I have 5 corys instead of 3? For what I've read, GBR's are way sensitive to water parameters... I feel like a 20 gallon long would be overstock with 2 extra corys


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know what size corys you're considering. There are several species and a range of sizes. Assuming that the hatchets and tetras are 1.5 inches each and the GBRs stay around an inch you would have 17 inches without any corys. Most corys are going to be 2-3 inches (maybe more) each, so your current stocking plan with three corys already stretches the "inch-per-gallon" rule. You could try it with only 3 corys and see if they are happy. All of those fish are SA species and happy in planted tanks, so if you keep up with water quality, you can probably get by with stretching the rule a bit. Post a picture when you get it set up. Cheers.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

The "inch per gallon" rule is complete garbage. It only really applies to small fish, under two inches, and even then, the rule can be quite a ways off. Imagine an oscar, which grows to 12 inches on average, living in a 20 gallon tank, or an adult redtail cat in a 100g.

In a 20 long you may have room for 2 pairs of rams; in general, a pair of blue rams requires about a square foot of space. I would forget about the hatchet fish. They require a very tight lid, as they're able to somehow jump out of any hole, no matter how small. The bleeding hearts also get a bit big for a 20. I suggest skipping both, and getting a dozen or so cardinal tetras; they prefer warmer waters, like the rams, and don't get as big. As for the cories, half a dozen will do fine in a 20g, though if you're still worried about water qualities, you can always get pigmy cories, which only grow to an inch.

blue rams, regardless of strain, are sensitive to water quality. However, they are not as sensitive as people say they are. They are quite inbred, which may be part of the reason why so many die off easily, but a good stock of rams from a good breeder is reasonably hardy.


----------

